# nice gwinnett county buck--score?



## irwoodsman (Nov 10, 2006)

he's going on the wall as soon as i see him!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Nov 10, 2006)

He is 115 at best


----------



## Dean (Nov 10, 2006)

*I'm with Phillip*

+/- 115"-118" - nice buck, but they always look bigger going away, can be deceiving. Lacks the mass and overall tine length to make him a "book" deer.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice buck, I'd have to ground check him.... 

He looks bigger than that to me....


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 10, 2006)

What part of gwinnett?


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 10, 2006)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> He is 115 at best



Thats what I say too...


----------



## stev (Nov 10, 2006)

biggabuck said:


> What part of gwinnett?


Nice deer.Wheres the shades.


----------



## huntinredneck90 (Nov 10, 2006)

i think i have seen this deer b4 im in lawrenceville if its the same deer i got some fotage of him last year durin bow season


----------



## ramsey (Nov 10, 2006)

huntinredneck90 said:


> i think i have seen this deer b4 im in lawrenceville if its the same deer i got some fotage of him last year durin bow season





Sounds like a dead deer if two hunter have their eyes on him-  where's the little icon for " I doubt it"


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm screamin 115 also!!! I think they seem to look bigger in those going away pics. Good looking deer and I'd bust him in a heart beat!!!


----------



## edge6245 (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice buck! Is that hints of corn he's walking through or am I seeing things?


----------



## leo (Nov 11, 2006)

*Nice looking deer*

Thanks for posting the TC pic for us


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 11, 2006)

I would take him..........score or no score!


----------



## ncman (Nov 11, 2006)

I think low 120's


----------



## Hoss (Nov 12, 2006)

Good looking buck.  Thanks for sharing him.

Hoss


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Nov 13, 2006)

Man thats a nice one. I would take em down too!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 13, 2006)

biggabuck said:


> What part of gwinnett?


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 16, 2006)

It won't win you any pot money..........


----------



## irwoodsman (Nov 17, 2006)

W4DSB said:


> It won't win you any pot money..........



his home range is 90 miles---via the back of my pickup!!!!!


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice buck


----------

